# [GAME][FREE] Flappy Jetty (by HYLMES)



## hylmes (Mar 4, 2014)

Notice: This game is inspired by "Flappy Bird", a really genius game by "GEARS Studio" (but not available anymore in the world) and a remake of "Flappy Bird" and dedicated to Flappy Bird Lovers.

Flappy Jetty dreams of flying with his tiny wings. Finally he can fly with jetpack.
HOLD or TAP on your device to make him fly. SELECT your control type and AVOID obtacles to beat your friends high score.

*FEATURES: *
• Simple but skillful "One Touch control... just HOLD or TAP" arcade game
• 2 Control Types - HOLD and TAP
• 3 World Skin Types- FOREST, PIPE and BOX
• 7 Trophies for your scores - BRONZE, RUBY, SILVER, CRYSTAL, GOLD, MASTER and PLATINUM
• Universal App - Buy once, play on iPad and iPhone 
• Integrated Game Center Leaderboards 
• Optimized for iPhone 5

*PRICE:*
*you can get it for FREE!*

*GAME LINK:*

iOS: http://bit.ly/1ocRO8W
Android: http://bit.ly/1chdLUB
Amazon Kindle: http://amzn.to/NXqVdS

*GAMEPLAY VIDEO:*
Compared with other many Flappy games, you can control the Jetpack Bird perfectly as you thought.
That is the basic difference. 

Flappy Jetty Gameplay Video by using Airplay 
There are some frame drops because of Airplay.





*Screenshot #1*























*Screenshot #2*























Have a good day.


----------



## hylmes (Mar 4, 2014)

I changed game name from "Jetpack bird" to "Flappy Jetty" because of metadata review issue with 'jetpack'.

And iOS version is finally OUT now!


----------

